# Scarlet Rainbow



## arulnathan (May 24, 2005)

Is this silver looking fish called Scarlet Rainbow...also would like to know will it turn red like the other fish. (as the LFS was claiming it would change its color)

Thanks

http://familie-wolff.com/html/pseudo3.html


----------



## psessoms (Jul 14, 2007)

Those look like Glossolepis pseudoincisus. The browish/silvery ones are the females, and they will never turn red. The stunningly gorgeous deep red ones are the boys. The females are pretty in their own way, and the contrast between the sexes is visually striking. Immature males will also lack color, but in the photo, the brownish ones look like females to me.

These guys look very similar to Glossolepis incisus (red rainbow), a fish I used to keep about 10 years ago. The males were bright red, always flashing around and displaying. Really nice, fun fish! The females had an olive coloring, with some shiny scales, and were lovely, but not as pretty as the ones in this photo. The ones in the photo have noticeable vertical bars and more color.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I'd say that's right on. Hopefully you have a male and a group of females he can show off to!


----------

